# PWM nach 4-20mA : Fragen zu einer interessanten Schaltung



## poppycock (2 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe im Netz eine interessante Schaltung gefunden, und zwar eine, die aus einem PWM-Signal (duty-cycle 0 bis 100%) ein 4-20mA-Signal macht. Der Clou: Es werden nur 5V benötigt, also ideal für Mikrocontrollerschaltungen! Mehr dazu im Anhang!

Nun zu meinen Fragen:


Nehmen wir mal an, der mA-Ausgang wird nicht beschaltet. Dann dürfte bekannterweise kein Strom fließen. Ist das schlecht für die Schaltung?
Was würde passieren, wenn der PWM-Eingang zwischen den beiden Optokopplern nicht belegt wird bzw. ausfällt?
Es wird in dieser Schaltung ein DC-DC-Wandler eingesetzt, der die 5Vdc auf 15Vdc wandelt. Da ich gerne die Stromschleife an einer analogen Eingangskarte einer S7 anschließen möchte, dürften die 15V bestimmt nichts ausmachen, oder kann man damit den Eingang der Karte zerstören?
In der Schaltung hängt keine Last am Stromausgang. Nehmen wir mal an, ich schließe die Schaltung an einer analogen Eingangskarte einer S7 an, dann ist doch die Last sozusagen die Bürde des jeweiligen Eingangs der S7-Karte?! Was passiert denn dann mit dem Strom? Die Schaltung "weiß" doch nicht, welche Last angeschlossen ist. Okay, dafür ist in der Schaltung wohl R1 vorgesehen, aber so ganz würde ich mich noch nicht trauen die Schaltung an einen analogen Eingang anzuschließen.
Vielen Dank,
poppycock


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (3 Januar 2009)

Hi,
ich versuche mal was zu erklären, soweit meine Elektronikkentnisse das noch hergeben:



poppycock schrieb:


> 1. Nehmen wir mal an, der mA-Ausgang wird nicht beschaltet. Dann dürfte bekannterweise kein Strom fließen. Ist das schlecht für die Schaltung?



Ohne Last fehlt der Schaltung der Minusanschluss zur Spannungsversorgung (außer über die Isolationswiderstände der Optokoppler) - sie macht als gar nichts.



poppycock schrieb:


> 2. Was würde passieren, wenn der PWM-Eingang zwischen den beiden Optokopplern nicht belegt wird bzw. ausfällt?



Wenn der PWM-Eingang wegfällt leuchten beide LEDs der Optokoppler. Sind beide Optokoppler zu 100% identisch (ideal) sollte an R4 die halbe Spannung die am Widerstands-Netzwerk R1/R2/R3 abfällt anliegen - also der 50 % des Maximalstroms. Real wird der Strom irgendwo dazwischen liegen.



poppycock schrieb:


> 3. Es wird in dieser Schaltung ein DC-DC-Wandler eingesetzt, der die 5Vdc auf 15Vdc wandelt. Da ich gerne die Stromschleife an einer analogen Eingangskarte einer S7 anschließen möchte, dürften die 15V bestimmt nichts ausmachen, oder kann man damit den Eingang der Karte zerstören?



Die Schaltung ist ja eine Konstantstromquelle, d.h. dass die sich die Ausgangsspannung der Schaltung so einstellt dass der eingestellte Strom fließt.
Mal angenommen du hast eine 331-1KF01 Eingangskarte auf S7-Seite. Diese hatt einen Eingangswiderstand vom 50 Ohm.
Um durch diesen Widerstand 20 mA fließen zu lassen muss die Schaltung U = R * I = 50 Ohm * 20 mA = 1 V Spannung ausgeben.

Die Karte kann nur zerstört werden wenn die Stomregelung der Schaltung nicht mehr funktionieren sollte (die oben genannte Karte verträgt max. 40 mA).

Die 15 V sind nur interessant wenn du eine Last mit einem größeren Widerstand anschließen möchtest.

Der höchste Widerstand der an die Schaltung angeschlossen werden kann um noch 20 mA zu liefern wären bei 15 V am DC/DC Wandler (15 V minus Dropout am 317 ca. 2V minus 1,25 V an R1/2/3 minus 3,6 V an Z-Diode: ergibt ca. 8 V) ungefähr 400 Ohm.



poppycock schrieb:


> 4. In der Schaltung hängt keine Last am Stromausgang. Nehmen wir mal an, ich schließe die Schaltung an einer analogen Eingangskarte einer S7 an, dann ist doch die Last sozusagen die Bürde des jeweiligen Eingangs der S7-Karte?! Was passiert denn dann mit dem Strom? Die Schaltung "weiß" doch nicht, welche Last angeschlossen ist. Okay, dafür ist in der Schaltung wohl R1 vorgesehen, aber so ganz würde ich mich noch nicht trauen die Schaltung an einen analogen Eingang anzuschließen.



Doch, wie schon erkannt "weiß" die Schaltung über das Widerstandsnetzwerk R1/R2/R3 welcher Strom gerade fließt.
Schau die mal ein Datenblatt von einem LM317 an, dort sind die Schaltungen als Konstantstromquelle beschrieben.


Noch ein Hinweis zur Schaltung die mein Bruder erwähnte (der sich mit Elektronik etwas besser auskennt):
Es ist nicht gesagt dass die Schaltung auf jeden Fall funktioniert! Der LT317 benötigt eine Mindestlast von typisch 3,5 mA; diese kann laut Datenblatt maximal auch 10 mA betragen. Wenn man also einen 317 mit mehr als 4 mA Mindestlast erwischt funktioniert die Schaltung nicht mehr. Dieses Bauteil müsste man also vorher selektieren.

Die genannten 8-Bit PWM Auflösung sind mit 1% Bauteilen wohl auch eher unrealistisch. 
Die Referenzspannung des LT317 ist dazu auch noch zu ungenau (bei 8 Bit wäre 1 Digit 1,25 V / 256 = 4,9 mV).

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## poppycock (3 Januar 2009)

Hallo Thomas_v2.1,

vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort!



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ohne Last fehlt der Schaltung der Minusanschluss zur Spannungsversorgung (außer über die Isolationswiderstände der Optokoppler) - sie macht als gar nichts.


Da hätte ich auch drauf kommen müssen, trotzdem vielen Dank!



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenn der PWM-Eingang wegfällt leuchten beide LEDs der Optokoppler. Sind beide Optokoppler zu 100% identisch (ideal) sollte an R4 die halbe Spannung die am Widerstands-Netzwerk R1/R2/R3 abfällt anliegen - also der 50 % des Maximalstroms. Real wird der Strom irgendwo dazwischen liegen.


Okay, das ist gut zu wissen! Ich möchte nämlich nicht, dass der analoge Eingang von der S7 geschrottet wird, falls mal das PWM-Signal ausfällt.



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Die Schaltung ist ja eine Konstantstromquelle, d.h. dass die sich die Ausgangsspannung der Schaltung so einstellt dass der eingestellte Strom fließt.
> Mal angenommen du hast eine 331-1KF01 Eingangskarte auf S7-Seite. Diese hatt einen Eingangswiderstand vom 50 Ohm.
> Um durch diesen Widerstand 20 mA fließen zu lassen muss die Schaltung U = R * I = 50 Ohm * 20 mA = 1 V Spannung ausgeben.
> 
> ...


D.h. ich muss nicht die Bürde der Eingangskarte kennen, denn das Stromsignal stellt sich automatisch darauf ein?!



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Die Karte kann nur zerstört werden wenn die Stomregelung der Schaltung nicht mehr funktionieren sollte (die oben genannte Karte verträgt max. 40 mA).


Dann könnte ich entweder eine flinke Sicherung in die mA-Schleife hängen oder gar mit ein paar Bauteilen den Strom auf ca. 22mA begrenzen?
Eine Sicherung würde ich aber bevorzugen!



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Die 15 V sind nur interessant wenn du eine Last mit einem größeren Widerstand anschließen möchtest.
> 
> 
> Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:
> ...


Da ich nur einen Eingang beschalten möchte, sollte das, wie du das vorgerechnet hast, mit 15Vdc klappen. Wenn ich einen kleineren DC-DC-Wandler nehme, kann ich dann nur kleinere Bürden anschließen, damit die Schaltung die 20mA ausgeben kann. Gibt es eigentlich ein unteres Spannungs-Limit für eine Stromschleife, das man nicht unterschreiten sollte? Habe schon mehrfach gelesen, dass man nicht unter 12V gehen sollte.



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Schau die mal ein Datenblatt von einem LM317 an, dort sind die Schaltungen als Konstantstromquelle beschrieben.


Danke für den Tip, mach ich!



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Noch ein Hinweis zur Schaltung die mein Bruder erwähnte (der sich mit Elektronik etwas besser auskennt):
> Es ist nicht gesagt dass die Schaltung auf jeden Fall funktioniert! Der LT317 benötigt eine Mindestlast von typisch 3,5 mA; diese kann laut Datenblatt maximal auch 10 mA betragen. Wenn man also einen 317 mit mehr als 4 mA Mindestlast erwischt funktioniert die Schaltung nicht mehr. Dieses Bauteil müsste man also vorher selektieren.


Ohweh, das wird aber mühsam. Dann wäre es schlecht mehrere LT317 bei einem Händler zu kaufen, denn es kann doch sein, dass man alle LT317 aus einer Charge bekommt, oder sind die "Toleranzen" so groß?



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Die genannten 8-Bit PWM Auflösung sind mit 1% Bauteilen wohl auch eher unrealistisch.
> Die Referenzspannung des LT317 ist dazu auch noch zu ungenau (bei 8 Bit wäre 1 Digit 1,25 V / 256 = 4,9 mV).


Es handelt sich nur im ein privates Projekt, damit ich sehe, wie viel Strom ungefähr durch die Verbraucher geht. Dabei kommt es mir nicht auf µA an.

Was ich eigentlich umsetzen will:
Ich habe einen kleinen Strom-/Spannungswandler, der mir je nach Strom-Messbereich 0,5V bis 4,5V ausgibt. Dabei entsprechen 2,5V=0A | 0,5V=-I | 4,5V=+I.
Mit diesen Wandlern kann man Wechselströme sowie Gleichströme messen, darum dieser Messbereich.
Diese Spannung will ich mit einem Mikrocontroller einlesen und als PWM-Signal ausgeben (irgendwo im Bereich von 1-2kHz), das mir ein duty-cycle von 0-100% erzeugt.

Besten Dank und Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 Januar 2009)

poppycock schrieb:


> Dann könnte ich entweder eine flinke Sicherung in die mA-Schleife hängen oder gar mit ein paar Bauteilen den Strom auf ca. 22mA begrenzen?
> Eine Sicherung würde ich aber bevorzugen!


Wenn die Schaltung funktioniert ist eine Sicherung überflüssig.



poppycock schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich ein unteres Spannungs-Limit für eine Stromschleife, das man nicht unterschreiten sollte? Habe schon mehrfach gelesen, dass man nicht unter 12V gehen sollte.


Man sollte schon etwas Spannungsreserve haben damit der Strom auch noch mit langen Zuleitungen zur Bürde erreicht wird.
Die Siemens Analogausgangskarten geben z.B. 500 Ohm als maximale Bürde an.



poppycock schrieb:


> Ohweh, das wird aber mühsam. Dann wäre es schlecht mehrere LT317 bei einem Händler zu kaufen, denn es kann doch sein, dass man alle LT317 aus einer Charge bekommt, oder sind die "Toleranzen" so groß?


Ich gehe mal davon aus dass die meisten schon die 3,5 mA haben werden. Für eine Test- oder Bastelschaltung kann man das sicher machen, eine Serienfertigung würde ich mit den Werten aber ausschließen.

Eine andere Schaltungmit galv. Trennung welche aber wegen den Bauteilen etwas teurer sein wird (noch nicht getestet, nur als Idee):

Mikrocontroller ---> I2C oder SPI ---> Optokoppler ---> I2C/SPI D/A-Wandler ---> Spannungsgesteuerte Konstantstromquelle

D/A Wandler z.B. LTC1661 mit 10 Bit (Reichelt 2,40 €) oder über I2C mittels PCF8591 mit 8 Bit.
Konstantstromquelle entweder diskret aufbauen oder fertige ICs nehmen (z.B. XTR10x oder AD694).


----------



## poppycock (4 Januar 2009)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus dass die meisten schon die 3,5 mA haben werden. Für eine Test- oder Bastelschaltung kann man das sicher machen, eine Serienfertigung würde ich mit den Werten aber ausschließen.


Es ist ja nur für ein privates Projekt gedacht, in Serie geht das nie!



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Eine andere Schaltungmit galv. Trennung welche aber wegen den Bauteilen etwas teurer sein wird (noch nicht getestet, nur als Idee):
> 
> Mikrocontroller ---> I2C oder SPI ---> Optokoppler ---> I2C/SPI D/A-Wandler ---> Spannungsgesteuerte Konstantstromquelle
> 
> ...


Die Idee ist nicht schlecht, aber die fertigen IC's kosten ein kleines Vermögen! Und wenn ich sowieso eine kleine Schaltung drumherum bauen muss, hab ich mir gedacht, ich nehme doch die im ersten Post angehängte Schaltung, denn zu genau muss es ja nicht werden.
Will aber auch nicht, dass die mA-Werte dann "Schätzwerte" sind... 

Gruß und besten Dank,
poppycock


----------

